
A smart fish tank left a casino vulnerable to hackers - 1337biz
http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/19/technology/fish-tank-hack-darktrace/index.html
======
CM30
Nine times out of ten, the obvious answer to problems like this would be
'don't make the device require/use the internet'. I mean, why not have a smart
fish tank that runs on a local network? There' zero reason to have something
like this depend on external servers or what not.

Why does the 'Internet of Things' use internet access for everything rather
than just letting people manage it locally?

